# Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street ~Official discussion thread~



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*

Finally the trailer is available.  I've been excited about this show for a few months now.  They have a big cardboard display at the local theater.  I have been interested since I noticed who all was involved in the project.  Helena Bonham Carter, Johnny Depp and Tim Burton collaborate once again.

A man (Johnny Depp) is unjustly banished and loses everything in the process.  The man comes back with a new identity (Sweeney Todd) and proceeds to take revenge.  He blends into the town as a barber, and proceeds to kill those that show up for haircuts.  Helena Bonham Carter portrays Mrs. Lovett...his partner in crime.  A woman that bakes mincemeat pies using the remains of the victims.  Obviously, I feel this is the perfect type of script for Tim Burton.  I'm expecting the movie to be a musical, but I can't verify that or anything.

Here's the trailer:[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GrX4SRvxqSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 5, 2007)

! The trailer's out!
I'm like, SO going to watch this film! xDDD
*Johnny Depp fangirl moment over*
Yeah . . . looks pretty good ._.


----------



## Doggystyle (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn I gotta see that when it comes out


----------



## Nexas (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet, I've been looking forward to this ever since it was announced at Comic-con.

@Rukia: I'm pretty Depp bursting out into song in the middle of the street is proof enough that it will have a few musical numbers


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 6, 2007)

I just watched the trailer (I couldn't load it yesterday ._.) and uhhh . . . 

is it just me, or is Johnny Depp's bursting out in song kind of funny?

Actually, I found it rather hilarious  There's no telling how I'd cope with it at the cinema :rofl


----------



## Nexas (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> I just watched the trailer (I couldn't load it yesterday ._.) and uhhh . . .
> 
> is it just me, or is Johnny Depp's bursting out in song kind of funny?
> 
> Actually, I found it rather hilarious  There's no telling how I'd cope with it at the cinema :rofl



Well it is based on a Broadway musical.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 7, 2007)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Well it is based on a Broadway musical.


YEAH BUT . . . Johnny Depp _can't sing!_


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2007)

They performed this play at my school. Too bad I didn't see it.


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm definitely going to see it when it comes out.

I just hope Johnny Depp doesn't have to sing any more than what he had to in the trailer.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Tim Burtonish


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2007)

Anybody heard of this, it's out dec 21!?  Another Depp /Burton collab, reminds of scissorhands. 

Vote


----------



## Catterix (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, looks to be good.

I'm glad Tim Burton is making this, the story of Sweeney Todd is a really cool story in England. It's a bit like Sherlock Holmes because it's part of the culture, set in the 19th Century England and Americans think it's true.

Glad he's going to introduce it to mainstream worldwide.

It just feels so weird him being thin. It makes sense because he's been in prison for 10 years or whatever. But it's just the idea of a pie maker always comes off as being with a big belly. Even if the pies have people in them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2007)

^ i don't nkow what any of that is, but i hope it isn't spoilers


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ i don't nkow what any of that is, but i hope it isn't spoilers



Do you know anything about Sweeny Todd?

Also, meh. I think the Depp and Burton combo reached their peak with "Ed Wood."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2007)

O SHI- Snape's the judge and Bellatrix is the chick!

I love Tim Burton's style and I can't wait for it!


----------



## Morwain (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea it looks good all i know about it is that sweenet todd was originally a musical.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

already a 2 month old thread

[Order-KAA]​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren-Lagann​_01-05.DVD


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 29, 2007)

i have a feeling that this movie is going to full of awesomeness and doom over 9000


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2007)

i just made this thread mf


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i just made this thread mf


Dude, it was a complete cooincidence that I had bumped this thread, I had looked it up without seeing yours.

Though this is older thus has precedence and yours needs to be merged


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the members of Gay For Johnny Depp are gonna beat off to this one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm pretty sure the members of Gay For Johnny Depp are gonna beat off to this one.


Johnny Depp is gar. I'd totally bend over and spread my cheeks for him.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Movie storyline sounds wicked and the movie looks pretty damn good.  Can't wait to see it.



Peter said:


> O SHI- Snape's the judge and Bellatrix is the chick!
> 
> I love Tim Burton's style and I can't wait for it!



You missed the rat guy, Peter Pettigrew(Sp?). He was in there as well. 



Lord Yu said:


> I'm pretty sure the members of Gay For Johnny Depp are gonna beat off to this one.





Peter said:


> Johnny Depp is gar. I'd totally bend over and spread my cheeks for him.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 29, 2007)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the members of Gay For Johnny Depp are gonna beat off to this one.


Thei music videos are scary


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2007)

Love me some Tim B.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2007)

The bit with Depp singing amused me as well, I like his voice, but the singing isn't really anything I would call impressive. But who cares, he's delicious looking so gaunt and driven.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 1, 2007)

cant wait for this to come out  wonder when its out in the u.k


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 1, 2007)

why wonder?? *PIRATE!!*


----------



## Catterix (Dec 1, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm pretty sure the members of Gay For Johnny Depp are gonna beat off to this one.



Already have my dear, already have.

Johnny would've been proud.


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't wait for this!

<3 Tim Burton & Johnny Depp


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so jealous that you yankees get it sooner than us Brits. We have to wait til January for it. I'm so bloody excited. 



			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> <3 Tim Burton & Johnny Depp



So do I, so do I.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

Helena Bonham Carter...not exactly someone I would call attractive...but she is really perfect for Tim Burton movies.  He uses her almost as much as he uses Depp.  Her look and Depp's look match-up really well for this one.  Two peas in a pod.  I hear Annette Bening tried to get her role...I can't really picture her doing it though.  So I think Tim made the right choice.

@ Ino Pig -


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 10, 2007)

Helena = Tims wife. I think she's perfect for this role though.

@Rukia:


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 11, 2007)

I highly doubt this movie will top Ed Wood.

[YOUTUBE]51U0f4VKXIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2007)

Today was a good day for Sweeney Todd.  It received the following Golden Globe nominations:

-Best Actor in a Musical or Comedy (Johnny Depp)
-Best Actress in a Musical or Comedy (Helena Bonham Carter)
-Best Motion Picture - Musical or Comedy
-Best Director - Motion Picture (Tim Burton)

lol, I guess hype earned these nominations.  Either that or a lot of people have gotten a sneak peek.  The movie still won't be released for a couple of weeks here in the states.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha, just the other week my sister was telling me that Sweeney Todd would be nominated for Best Actor & Best Director for the Oscars. Looks like it may actually happen. Let's just that if both Tim & Johnny are nominated that they win it. They deserve it.


----------



## Muse (Dec 16, 2007)

This movie is all i've been talkin' about lately, I so can't wait to see it!!! X3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2007)

BLOODY EPIC!

Before I begin, I shall tell you this, I haet musicals. But I loved this one so hard. I seriously want the sound track..

There's a hole in the world like a great black pit
and it's filled with people who are filled with shit!
And the vermin of the world inhabit it!

FUCK YEAH!

Oh and what was the best part was with friends identifying all the Harry Potter people there. Snape, Bellatrix, Peter Pettigrew, it was awesome. Also the kid was named Toby so we had a string of Tobi is a good boy jokes 

My favorite part was when Bellatrix was singing about how they wanted thier life and Depp just looked deep in thought and it was switching with different backgrounds in their lives.

The only real flaw was conclusion I must say didn't really suprise me and the twist, my friends and I called a bit beforehand so the suprise wasn't there. Oh and the Antony side plot at a few points bored me. But it still made really great drama. I highly recommend it if you have a dark sense of humor like I do. And find gore awesome.


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

thank you peter, i have been looking froward to seeing this from the day the trailer cmae out
now i can see it knowing i will love it


----------



## Kikyo (Dec 21, 2007)

This movie is the only thing that would get me inside a mall this weekend. I think we're gonna see it tomorrow, or Sunday.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> thank you peter, i have been looking froward to seeing this from the day the trailer cmae out
> now i can see it knowing i will love it


Did I mention this was the bloodiest movie I've seen since 300?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

that makes it doubly better then all the movies ive seen

more bloodier then dexter and amerian psycho?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2007)

Blood supersoaker.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 22, 2007)

It was amazing! I loved it so much, gonna see it again soon! It's a shame it's only in select theaters though. Kinda dumb move if you ask me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2007)

I couldn't stop thinking about Sleepytime Gorilla Museum as I watched this movie.


----------



## Kikyo (Dec 25, 2007)

oh this was great! 
Toby was awesome. Helena was... Helena. She does the crazy wench perfectly. And did anyone else get Edwards Scissorhands vibes during the shaving contest? 
Loved the HP mini reunion. :rofl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2007)

Kikyo said:


> oh this was great!
> Toby was awesome. Helena was... Helena. She does the crazy wench perfectly. *And did anyone else get Edwards Scissorhands vibes during the shaving contest?*
> Loved the HP mini reunion. :rofl


Not at the time but I see it now


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2007)

Out of all the awards this is nominated for...I think it's most worthy of Best Director.  It was really well shot.  I can't imagine anyone else shooting this movie this way and making it into such an excellent production.

I could really picture a lot of people hating this film, but I appreciate the originality of it.  It was funny, it kept me entertained almost the whole way, Johnny Depp was terrific despite his voice not being the best...it was perfect for this role.  No one could have done it better.  The Burton + Depp formula works again.


----------



## plox (Dec 27, 2007)

i liked this movie, the best musical i have seen
i didnt know that johanny Depp can sing

didnt know there was that much blood in the movie


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2007)

plox said:


> i liked this movie, the best musical i have seen
> i didnt know that johanny Depp can sing
> 
> didnt know there was that much blood in the movie


The very opening with the traveling of the blood had me spazzing. To my friends I was like BRACE FOR EPIC!!!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a stretch to say that it's the best musical I've ever seen. I went in expecting something pretty good, but not something _that_ good.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

seen previews for it, looks good


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 29, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I could really picture a lot of people hating this film, but I appreciate the *originality of it*.


It's a adaption. >_>


----------



## Adonis (Dec 29, 2007)

A black comedy/musical - wit & dark humor/talented singers = success?

That math isn't working out for me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry horror film musicals and me don't mix 

Don't think I'm gonna go see it...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> A black comedy/musical - wit & dark humor/talented singers = success?
> 
> That math isn't working out for me.


1. Hire good actors
2. Make awesomely dark script
3. Hire singing instructors
4. ?????
5. PROFIT!!


Blaze of Glory said:


> Sorry horror film musicals and me don't mix
> 
> Don't think I'm gonna go see it...


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zdu7xoHU9DA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got back from it, and I must say, the CG blood and ground meat at the beginning was embarrassing for us computer artsy peoples.

On the other hand, this was a musical. And I can think of no better reason than a celebration of cannibalism and neck cutting. Blood sprays and body dumping ftw, yo.

Also: Wormtail really needed to not sing.


----------



## sperish (Dec 30, 2007)

_At last! My arm is complete again!_

Yeah, I enjoyed the film adaptation a lot. 

'By the Sea,' 'Pretty Women' and 'Epiphany' were my most favorite segments. And I really liked how Burton worked out the irony of Todd reuniting with Johanna and Lucy in the end. They're together in the same house they once lived in - when Todd used to be the happy Benjamin Barker - but instead their home's a negative space that they're sharing as very separate individuals. They're strangers who have no idea that they're family. And I felt that that specific disconnect between father, wife and daughter worked like a nice little intro to the musical's bloody finale. . .

Oh yeah and Johnny Depp's hot.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 31, 2007)

Dave said:


> that makes it doubly better then all the movies ive seen
> 
> more bloodier then dexter and amerian psycho?



Bloody like _Reservoir Dogs_.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jan 26, 2008)

Just came out  here in the UK yesterday

i have to say one of the best films ive ever seen acting top notch , music both sung and composed perfectly, goriffic and the Burton-Depp partnership works again!!!!

BTW there is a HUGE rumour that went around that Depp is interested in being the 11th Doctor in Doctor Who


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 12, 2008)

Sry to bump this oldish thread, just wanted to know to the ppl that've seen the film whats the musical aspect of it like? i really wanna see this film but blehh musicals..


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2008)

Man,i was in my english course today,when a girl started singing the movie's musics.
At the end i tried to get her msn,i loved seeing that,even because she sings very well.
But because of my sycho smile while watch her singing and my shy way of saying hi (nobody likes shy people),she simply runned away.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Out of all the awards this is nominated for...I think it's most worthy of Best Director.  It was really well shot.  I can't imagine anyone else shooting this movie this way and making it into such an excellent production.


While Burton's directing was better than usual, it can't stand up to the Coen Brothers, or Paul Thomas Anderson.


----------



## Rem. (Feb 24, 2008)

Id say this movie was best ever!


----------

